# Harvey Woodworking T-40 Midi lathe



## WoodGrain (Jun 19, 2020)

Anyone have an opinion on the Harvey T-40? I was leaning towards it but now I see Powermatic has come out with a smaller lathe. It's had to find a smaller lathe that is set up for outboard turning. Both of these models do. Advantage (To me) of the T-40 is the 14" swing and rotating head. But the Powermatic is set up for 110v.

What to do….I'm open to any input And advise to avoid buyers remorse


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

How and where do you get sale price?
https://www.harveywoodworking.com/collections/harvey-lathes
https://www.rockler.com/harvey-turbo-t40-14-x-24-benchtop-lathe

Their line up:
http://www.powermatic.com/us/en/c/lathes/p100

I prefer this version!
https://www.toolfetch.com/powermatic-1792020-2020b-lathe-2hp-1-or-3ph-220v.html

See nothing wrong with 110v model!
https://www.toolnut.com/powermatic-1792014-2014-bench-lathe-1hp-115v.html?msclkid=67e4df91ce301966f548817e9f88a7ec&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Promos%20-%20Models&utm_term=1792014&utm_content=Powermatic%201792014


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

How about a 1.5HP Scout from Robust?

http://www.turnrobust.com/product/scout/


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Don't know much about the Harvey T-40, but I added a PM2014 to my shop about 2 months ago. So far, I love it!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you looked at the Nova lathes. https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-saturn-dvr-lathe/


----------



## WoodGrain (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes, I did look at Nova, they seam to have a popular following, but unfortunately there midi sized lathes don't have the rotating head stock or mass for outboard turning - that is one of the criteria i mentioned.

My 1st lathe was an early '90's Craftsman that had a headstock very similar to the current Nova Design (othere full size machines). I've wondered if Nova was the manufacturer for Craftsman.


----------



## WoodGrain (Jun 19, 2020)

Have any of you experimented with out board turning on the Powermatic? How well does it handle unbalanced loads hanging off the end?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Unless going to be turning nothing but huge turnings on a lathe might want to check specs for swing over the bed & tailstock any lathe. Or you can make your own lathe.

Ashley explains what am talking about in her videos:









Don't own a Powermatic lathe buy my jet has a sliding headstock. Have never needed to turn anything too big to fit over the lathe bed. I will trim to fit. Many of my bowls & hollow forms wet wood and unbalanced Can that old lathe rocking. Turning between centers on a lathe is the safest method using chuck, faceplate, and tailstock support.

Only large item unbalanced item might consider turning are table tops which should not require me to add weight to other end of the lathe or need tailstock & live center support. Would add weight to other end of the lathe dampen vibration if needed. Would build my own tool rest!

Three turners have met that specialize in large woodturnings and have their works for sale in several art venues across the country. Worth a look see.

Ed Moulthrop, son & grandson: Ed built and designed his own lathe and tools. 
http://moulthropstudios.com/

James Johnson built his late and made his own tools!
http://jamesjohnsonwoodturner.com/index.htm

Dennis accomplished large turnings on custom lathe not sure what brand. Check out his wall sculptures & large vessels.
http://denniselliott.com/

Another thought: who is going to buy your large turned works of art?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Consider the Laguna 1216. Frankly if you want outboard turning capability you should look at full size vs midi. Grizzly has a 16×24 "bowl" lathe for $1600. Look again at Nova, both the Galaxi and the shorter Saturn. Can get the bolt on outboard toolrest from Nova.


----------

